# Pensacola boat ramp fees



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

Hello all,



I am doing a directed study at UWF. Being my 4th year and all, I've learned to wait until the last minute to write my papers...

Anyways.. My topic is water access issues, mainly focusing one the new boat fees in Pensacola and the possible effect the fees will produce. The 4 ramps now charging a launch fee are Sanders Beach, Bayview Park and Bayou Texar and 17Th Avenue. It's a 5$ daily fee or a 25$ annual fee purchased at city hall.



I just have a few questions and I'd really appreciate it if you all could share some of your input. Thanks!





When did you first hear of the launch fees?

Do you feel the fees are necessary or beneficial?

Any ideas where the money will go?

Are you willing to pay the daily or annual fees to use these ramps?

Would you drive the extra distance to launch at a free ramp?

Would you be more willing to use or create private ramps? Or launch right off the shoreline?

Are you concerned that more ramps will begin to charge launch fees?



Any predictions on local or environmental impacts?





Thanks again!



Ian


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Actually, I disagree with the new charges and would try to go to one that is free because the expense for fuel and other essentials is almostmore than the normal people can afford and some peopleare just looking forward to go out on the boatand realize its getting more expensive everyday...:banghead:hoppingmad


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

When did you first hear of the launch fees? On the PFF


Do you feel the fees are necessary or beneficial? Neither necessary nor beneficial. Pensacola should make thiers like Destin - you have to pay $10 but the launches are in GREAT shape, plenty of parking, plenty of signage, AND there is freshwater washdown areas!


Any ideas where the money will go? General fund.


Are you willing to pay the daily or annual fees to use these ramps? No.


Would you drive the extra distance to launch at a free ramp? Yes.


Would you be more willing to use or create private ramps? Yes - I'd rather the money go into a businessman's pocket than the local governement.

Or launch right off the shoreline? No.


Are you concerned that more ramps will begin to charge launch fees? Yes.

Any predictions on local or environmental impacts? No.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Curious,what happned to my reply?


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Reply # 2 way shorten'd

When did you first hear of the launch fees? *couple of months ago after it was a done deal*
Do you feel the fees are necessary or beneficial? *Only if the money is used for the boat ramps exclusively*
Any ideas where the money will go? *my guess the genreral Fund, which means the stakeholders are NOT being treated fairly!
*Are you willing to pay the daily or annual fees to use these ramps?* i have no problem with a ramp fee if the money goes to ramp maintenace or enhancement only!
*Would you drive the extra distance to launch at a free ramp? *NO, unless fees got too high
*Would you be more willing to use or create private ramps? Or launch right off the shoreline? *not a good question*
Are you concerned that more ramps will begin to charge launch fees? *it will eventually happen*
Any predictions on local or environmental impacts? *The DEP needs to lighten up and letthe local gov't's better dredge and protect their ramps with jettie type structure for example*



*Note the big objection from me isthe $75 yearlyramp fee for SRC and Esc County residents, that is uncalled for!


*


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

bump



thanks for all the input so far  if anyone else could take the time to answer some of the questions, id really appreciate it. itd help out a bunch.



thanks again!


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

i paid the $25 bucks for the annual pass. i disagree with the charge, only because the only upgrade i've seen is a nasty porta-potty which i didn't need and the wife won't use.



i'll use the texar ramp only if not headed to the pass. otherwise i'd rather pay $5 bucks every trip to use Sherman Cove ramp, with wash racks, real restrooms, frozen bait, drinks, and ice. not to mention location, location, location.



In fact even though i have the $25 pass, i go to Sherman just on principal. 



Spend the money on the ramps, or if the administration thinks the current fees are justified show us the numbers.


----------



## reeltime (Aug 4, 2008)

> *hossfly (4/6/2009)*Launch at 17th or sanders and get your truck painted or broken into because of all the damn spooks walken the area, we have to support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you got it bro!!


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nothing will change except a bigger Christmas party for the city maybe if somebody doesn't put in their pocket it might be accounted for.

The ramps are already built, it's just another way to tax the working man. I can't wait until they raise it to $10 or maybe $20 while we lie there and take it.

Put it this way could you see them charge the rest of the people that use the park 5 or 10 bucks or sell them and seasonal pass? :banghead</DIV>


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

When did you first hear of the launch fees? pff a few months ago



Do you feel the fees are necessary or beneficial? not necessary and probably not beneficial



Any ideas where the money will go? no idea. probably not back to the ramps. whats the upkeep costs on a ramp anyways? roger painted the galvez landing in perdido polka dots, i doubt the city would do that much



Are you willing to pay the daily or annual fees to use these ramps? not if i have a choice



Would you drive the extra distance to launch at a free ramp? a few miles at the most



Would you be more willing to use or create private ramps? Or launch right off the shoreline? not sure



Are you concerned that more ramps will begin to charge launch fees? im sure they all will eventually charge fees



Any predictions on local or environmental impacts? no





sounds like a cool study. you should research the city's plan for the money and let us know what you find out


----------



## truth (Mar 4, 2009)

> *pb&jellyfish (4/6/2009)*When did you first hear of the launch fees? pff a few months ago
> 
> Do you feel the fees are necessary or beneficial? not necessary and probably not beneficial
> 
> ...




I 2nd this reply. If the money went into the ramps and parking lots I think MOST everyone would agree with the fees.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

One negative effect is that it is going to increase traffic at already crowded county ramps like Navy Point that aren't currently charging a fee.


----------



## Mullet Master (Jun 24, 2008)

The ramp at Shoreline Park South in GB is excellent andI don't mind paying the fee. In 2008 after the new pier, restrooms, picnic area & boardwalk were completed, they raised the annual fee from $25 to $50!! The daily fee went from $5 to $10!!! Crimony. They have an honor system there if there is no one to collect and you can bet your boots if you don't pony up, you will get cited! I grew up at Sander's Beach and have seen the new ramp and it's so damn shallow sometimes it's impossible to launch. Insult to injury to pay the city for a sub-standard ramp. :banghead


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

thanks for all your input everyone!:bowdown


----------



## Mike Y (Feb 5, 2009)

I bought my house because of ramp location and condition, I don't want to travel far to access a ramp. Paying fees for a ramp is fine in my opinion IF THE $ GOES TO MAINTAIN AND IMPROVE THE RAMP FOR BOATERS (not dogs, pick-nickers, swimmers, etc...........SHORELINE PARK). If one can afford to use a boat he should be able to afford ramp fees - but don't local taxes pay for these ramps? What do boaters need the ramp fees to go to? PARKING!!!!!! Will the ramp fees go to the ramps? I doubt 100% of it will but probably some will. Would I use a private ramp? yes, if Shoreline Park had the exact same facility right next to it for boaters ONLY I would gladly pay 10 X's the annual Shoreline fee. When did I first hear about the Escambia fee increase? last year I heard of the proposal while watching a Mobile local news channel.


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

> *...If one can afford to use a boat he should be able to afford ramp fees...*


*



You can be poor as dirt and still run a crappy little boat around the bay. That's whats so great about this place.*


----------



## Mike Y (Feb 5, 2009)

> *pb&jellyfish (4/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *...If one can afford to use a boat he should be able to afford ramp fees...*
> ...


*



You can run a crappy little boat or whatever you choose. My point was that it takes some money to be a boat owner, had nothing to do with financial status. $25-$50/year will not break the proverbial bank.*


----------



## pb&jellyfish (May 1, 2008)

my point is it takes hardly any money to be a boat owner. a guy in a jon boat with a trolling motor is going to be charged the same as everyone else right?


----------

